# Improper Use of Clutch in an "Automatic Vehicle"..??!!!!!



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Third attempt into my Driving test.. The same result.."FAIL". Have been driving from past 5 years back home in India. and here i am being made feel like a real amateur . three attempts, thats too much!!!!. every time i get a vague reason for not clearing although everything goes right..arghhh..!!!. and this time it just cracked me up. the comment read "IMPROPER USE OF CLUTCH":clap2::clap2: . Clutch in an automatic geared vehicle..?? i have never been so confused..!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What did they say when you said "automatic cars don't have clutches"?


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> What did they say when you said "automatic cars don't have clutches"?


"Next time Baba Next time".. That were the exact words.!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry. 

I assume you have to pay more to take more tests.... 

I LOVE this place.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I LOVE this place.


If thats quoted in a sarcastic sense. I second it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

haha, it took me the 4th attempt to pass as well - the reason for not passing on one of the tests - "did not follow the instructor's instructions" - yeah, if only he would speak a word beyond my name which he pronounced incorrectly, and the yallah, and the left and the right


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My friend tried 15 times before she got her licence 

I got it on the first try and with only about 15 lessons or so. 

Sorry ExpatKid....Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

You need to arrange with your coach, I think a gift would solve your issue (a bribe) :-x because he not good with you and he ask his friends not to pass you.

Jokking but it happen
you can complain to the incharge from RTA

A.rahim


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

rsinner said:


> haha, it took me the 4th attempt to pass as well - the reason for not passing on one of the tests - "did not follow the instructor's instructions" - yeah, if only he would speak a word beyond my name which he pronounced incorrectly, and the yallah, and the left and the right


did we both run into the same instructor.?? LOL, I went through the same set of problems.!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahahaha.... Improper use of clutch in an automatic?!?!?! That is hilarious.... I hope you got that in writing (I would frame that s#!t).. :clap2:

Did you ask how to properly use the clutch?


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Hahahaha.... Improper use of clutch in an automatic?!?!?! That is hilarious.... I hope you got that in writing (I would frame that s#!t).. :clap2:
> 
> Did you ask how to properly use the clutch?


Yup.. I do have that in writing the score sheet they hand overafter the test. I have preserved it for for future reference...., will surely hand it over to design department of any automobile company..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You should forward it to one of the local newspapers and highlight what is going on. I'm sure 7Days would print it, possibly The National too.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> You should forward it to one of the local newspapers and highlight what is going on. I'm sure 7Days would print it, possibly The National too.


Werd... Do it, do it, do it, do it......


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You should forward it to one of the local newspapers and highlight what is going on. I'm sure 7Days would print it, possibly The National too.


+1

It might instigate change ... probably not ... but I say do your part!!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

you can complain, you know..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would definitely complain and ask for a written explanation of how to correctly use the clutch in an automatic! Email to Seven days is a great idea!


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

7Days may publish it, but what will come of it? "If you don't like it, go home!" Probably what will come of this post too!

Its irritating, really irritating because the ones who do pass (not that I'm stereotyping a nationality - who also don't correctly seat their children in the car, drive at over 200kmph everywhere then walk at less than 1 around the malls, flash, beep and generally impatient) deserve to fail!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Please make an official complaint, as funny as it is it is also indicative of the absolutely abismal standards of the regulations with regards to driving in this country. People die everyday on the roads here because of the absolute inbreds that have been let lose on the roads risking all our lives and you cop the failure quota with a reason which is beyond reason. Clutch on an auto?

Unless of course you weren't actually in an auto and then he may have had a point.....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I actually got failed by the same examiner thrice, and after the "does not follow instructions" saga complained about him. The examiner at the centre got changed, my 2 min test got increased to a 15 minute one, and I passed


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

It never crossed my mind. Yeah will surely send it across to some newspaper. But people have been telling me tales about the dire consequences they face when they go against any local authority.. is it just one of those tales from the blue...or will i be under the radar if i go against some local authority..?? .


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

expatkid said:


> It never crossed my mind. Yeah will surely send it across to some newspaper. But people have been telling me tales about the dire consequences they face when they go against any local authority.. is it just one of those tales from the blue...or will i be under the radar if i go against some local authority..?? .


Local, Local authority, and some random guy doing a test are not the same thing. 

Would be curious what the nationality of the person who was giving the test was? Something tells me was not a local...


----------



## Skybluethinking (Apr 8, 2011)

Jebus. Improper use of clutch... not even trying to mask that they just want to give you the run around, eh?

It's easy for Ozzies - we just get an eye test and have our license exchanged. We're spoiled in that regard!


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Skybluethinking said:


> It's easy for Ozzies - we just get an eye test and have our license exchanged. We're spoiled in that regard!


Yes, there is a HUGE difference between what expats from some countries have to do to obtain a local drivers' license compared to expats from some other countries. When I first got here and was renting a car I felt guilty listening to the person at the rental agency explain the THOUSANDS of Dhs he had to pay to get his DL, and he still didn't have it! And all I had to do was basically exchange my American DL for a UAE DL.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

At least if they took driving history into account , then it would be fairer.

A Singaporean can drive safely for 10 years in Europe, but if he doesnt have a Singaporean license, he will have to take a test here.

OTTH a Singaporean can drive for 5 years causing a number of accidents, and as long as he has a singaporean DL, he can simply exchange his license


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Skybluethinking said:


> Jebus. Improper use of clutch... not even trying to mask that they just want to give you the run around, eh?
> 
> It's easy for Ozzies - we just get an eye test and have our license exchanged. We're spoiled in that regard!




lucky you..!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Local, Local authority, and some random guy doing a test are not the same thing.
> 
> Would be curious what the nationality of the person who was giving the test was? Something tells me was not a local...



Yup, I am an indian and not a local. I have witnessed locals driving like real crap and getting a "mabarook-mabarook" after the test...!!

Back home in India, automatic transmission car is something unheard of for a middle class family. we just know manual transmission and out on roads, we got to counter, traffic,stray traffic,stray pedestrian,stray cattle,stray animals,stray accidents..etc etc. and traffic rules are followed only when there is a cop around and you got no "wasta".. all i mean to tell is that we are forced to be really vigilant if need to get back home alive and yeah, a couple of scratches and dents is a daily occurrence. I have never misused the clutch of a manual vehicle although countering so many things at once ( yup.. sometimes u need to counter everything at the same time..lol) and out here i am labelled an amateur , thought how to start a car,how to switch on the indicators,a/c,radio(yes,the radio),the headlights,the vipers .. and then once i am failed cause i dint completely stop at a stop line ( that makes sense and i accept that)..next time cause i just asked the examiner to repeat cause i couldn't get a word of his Arabic English.. and the icing on the cake..."improper use of clutch", I have heard arabian tales of mysticm and stuff, do they also make cars with invisible clutch..?????


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

oh my gosh, now i'm scared with these stories. i got my road test on the 18th, and i'm shaking from now.... i really want to pass.... advices please, successful stories please!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

loca said:


> oh my gosh, now i'm scared with these stories. i got my road test on the 18th, and i'm shaking from now.... i really want to pass.... advices please, successful stories please!


Wohoo..all the best..!!! If you are not of a "wheatish complexion", u surely are gonna get it done in the first or the max,the second try.

All BESHHHHHHTTTTT, do put your success story, It surely will pump up people like me..!!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

loca said:


> oh my gosh, now i'm scared with these stories. i got my road test on the 18th, and i'm shaking from now.... i really want to pass.... advices please, successful stories please!


well, I passed from the first take.. on manual..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

lookingforsmth said:


> well, I passed from the first take.. on manual..


Thank Borat that you did


----------



## ossie (Jun 8, 2010)

maybe the examiner got the horn and the clutch mixed up...:rofl:
Given the standard of driving in this country, that'd be my guess......


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Thank Borat that you did


haha..  and I was wondering why I was so lucky.. 
my Indian colleague passed today from first take.. whom should he thank? :confused2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

lookingforsmth said:


> well, I passed from the first take.. on manual..


Me thinks that it is easier to locate the clutch in a manual car... I've checked my automatic car but have yet to locate the mystical clutch 

Congratulations...I passed first time as well but I took the test in Abu Dhabi and did make a point of dropping my UK license in plain view of the examiner...probably explains why I passed first time!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

*Road test pass*

"ROAD PASS".. Had my fourth test today and thats what i got stamped on my score sheet...!!!!... At last i did find the mystic clutch, Thats my luck..lol...!!!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!! first I'm surprised you can redo the exam so soon after your last attempt. 
I got 2 questions though:

1. Did you get the same examiner?
2. How do you find the mystic clutch in the automatic car 

and I guess there were 3 questions after all:
3. How exactly do you use this awesome "Dubai creation" (clutch in automatic car)? 

oops... and a 4th question, hehe:
4. Did you have to take more extra lessons between exams? just so your instructor could teach you the "proper use of clutch"


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

loca said:


> Wow!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!! first I'm surprised you can redo the exam so soon after your last attempt. - Its been a week since my last test, I just paid up as soon as i faled, and got classes just twice a week, actually mine took a little longer duration, it can be quicker if the person handling your account is cooperative
> I got 2 questions though:
> 
> 1. Did you get the same examiner? - Nope, i got a different examiner.This guy was pretty sensible and cool, The examiners keep changing.
> ...


 yes, you have to take 8 classes between each attempt , whereas the instructor doesn't teach u something extra or else,its just the same routine..!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Another basic thing, Just be as relaxed as possible. If you are nervous during the test you are very bound to do mistakes.
Just keep a note of the major mistakes which get u an immediate fail, those are
1. Failure to stop at red signal.stop sign or stop line. ( DO stop completely at the stop signal/line even if the road is clear, dont keep your wheels rolling )
2. Triggering any collisions.
3. Entering yellow box or on the wrong side and not adhering to examiners instructions.
4.Lack of vehicle control.
5. Failure to ensure if the road,lane or roundabout is clear before entering.

i think Point 2,3 and 4 will be taken care of easily by any sensible person. just take care of point 1 & 5. Thats what causes a lot of people to fail

All the bestt..!! Do let know about the success ( yeah success..!!!) story..!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

expatkid said:


> Another basic thing, Just be as relaxed as possible. If you are nervous during the test you are very bound to do mistakes.
> Just keep a note of the major mistakes which get u an immediate fail, those are
> 1. Failure to stop at red signal.stop sign or stop line. ( DO stop completely at the stop signal/line even if the road is clear, dont keep your wheels rolling )
> 2. Triggering any collisions.
> ...


Surely points 1 & 5 are easily avoided as well?


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

@expatkid: thanks for all the pointers, that's exactly the kind of things I need to keep in mind 
@nola: I'll definitely try to avoid those 2, hope my nerves don't get the best of me 

Is it an urban legend that female drivers are treated differently and usually pass on their first try? So far I've had great examiners for the parking, hill and assessment tests, and i was SO NERVOUS!


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Clutchs*

*Fact : Clutchs do exist in Automatic Cars


Cheers :ranger:*


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

DubaiCharmer said:


> *Fact : Clutchs do exist in Automatic Cars
> 
> 
> Cheers :ranger:*


Yup, clutch does exit in an automatic transmission vehicle. But operation of the same is not done by the driver :car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

expatkid said:


> "ROAD PASS".. Had my fourth test today and thats what i got stamped on my score sheet...!!!!... At last i did find the mystic clutch, Thats my luck..lol...!!!


Congrats, man... now for a celebratory pint... but take a cab.....


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats on passing! What a bunch of f***wits these examiner guys are. Would be great of they'd link their pay to how those they pass drive in the following couple of years. Might be one way to make them see logic... I think they have a lot to answer for, perhaps not for the locals' driving bit certainly for some of the ridiculously slow driving we see every day of SZR from those not used to multi lane highways...


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Congrats, man... now for a celebratory pint... but take a cab.....


Thank you.. Holla i don`t booze, did manage last evening with just a Hooka (Shisha) and some nice shavarma`s..lol..


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Congrats on passing! What a bunch of f***wits these examiner guys are. Would be great of they'd link their pay to how those they pass drive in the following couple of years. Might be one way to make them see logic... I think they have a lot to answer for, perhaps not for the locals' driving bit certainly for some of the ridiculously slow driving we see every day of SZR from those not used to multi lane highways...


I swear that would be APT. Linking their pay to the performance of candidates they pass.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

expatkid said:


> Another basic thing, Just be as relaxed as possible. If you are nervous during the test you are very bound to do mistakes.
> Just keep a note of the major mistakes which get u an immediate fail, those are
> 1. Failure to stop at red signal.stop sign or stop line. ( DO stop completely at the stop signal/line even if the road is clear, dont keep your wheels rolling )
> 2. Triggering any collisions.
> ...



To add point 6

Visibly glance at the rear view mirror regularly


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

to add my success story! I passed my exam today!!!!!!!!! first try! I'm super happy! thank you all for your support and your tips! 

i was a bit nervous at first, but didn't show i guess, i was the first one to drive, and examiner kept asking me to go straight, roundabout, turn right, turn left, it felt like "when is this going to finish"? ... but right then i remembered all the tips and "as long as you are driving, you haven't failed" so at some point i started smiling. she asked me if it was my first time driving, if i had a license back home, and if this was my first exam. 

unfortunately she did not tell me if i passed right there, so i had to wait for the other 2 girls to drive and there i started shaking. one of the girls failed  and i saw EXACTLY the moment she made her big mistake... but the other one passed and end of my story


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

loca said:


> to add my success story! I passed my exam today!!!!!!!!! first try! I'm super happy! thank you all for your support and your tips!
> 
> i was a bit nervous at first, but didn't show i guess, i was the first one to drive, and examiner kept asking me to go straight, roundabout, turn right, turn left, it felt like "when is this going to finish"? ... but right then i remembered all the tips and "as long as you are driving, you haven't failed" so at some point i started smiling.* she asked me if it was my first time driving, if i had a license back home, and if this was my first exam.*
> 
> unfortunately she did not tell me if i passed right there, so i had to wait for the other 2 girls to drive and there i started shaking. one of the girls failed  and i saw EXACTLY the moment she made her big mistake... but the other one passed and end of my story


Congrats. But did you answer the questions she asked?


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! Yes I answered, I told her I didn't have a license before, so it was my first time driving in Dubai and that yes it was my first exam.

I did not engage in a long conversation as I heard this can be really bad too. I just briefly answered.

She asked the same questions to the 3rd girl who drove, who was the other one who passed. She didn't asked this to the girl who failed. So then I took it as a good sign


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

loca said:


> to add my success story! I passed my exam today!!!!!!!!! first try! I'm super happy! thank you all for your support and your tips!
> 
> i was a bit nervous at first, but didn't show i guess, i was the first one to drive, and examiner kept asking me to go straight, roundabout, turn right, turn left, it felt like "when is this going to finish"? ... but right then i remembered all the tips and "as long as you are driving, you haven't failed" so at some point i started smiling. she asked me if it was my first time driving, if i had a license back home, and if this was my first exam.
> 
> unfortunately she did not tell me if i passed right there, so i had to wait for the other 2 girls to drive and there i started shaking. one of the girls failed  and i saw EXACTLY the moment she made her big mistake... but the other one passed and end of my story


Congrats..!!!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

loca said:


> Thanks! Yes I answered, I told her I didn't have a license before, so it was my first time driving in Dubai and that yes it was my first exam.
> 
> I did not engage in a long conversation as I heard this can be really bad too. I just briefly answered.
> 
> She asked the same questions to the 3rd girl who drove, who was the other one who passed. She didn't asked this to the girl who failed. So then I took it as a good sign


Lol... You didn't have to answer the questions here, I was just asking as I thought she was probably 'baiting' you to see if you would lose focus... but short and simple works... :clap2:


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

hehe... i thought so too, but didn't want to ignore, might have count as 'not following ur examiner's instructions' lol....

now i'm so boomed ... turns out even with my new (brand new  ) licence i can't rent a car and basically drive coz insurance wont cover less than 6 months old licence  

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

loca said:


> now i'm so boomed ... turns out even with my new (brand new  ) licence i can't rent a car and basically drive coz insurance wont cover less than 6 months old licence
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


6 months ? The usual limit is 1 year 
You will need to approach smaller car rental companies who may be willing to rent out a car - however, i was told that in case of an accident, I would need to pay the insurance deductibles + 10% (I think the amount they mentioned was 1760 Dhs total for a Honda civic) which I was okay with


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Are there driving tests for everyone or is a US/Canadian license meet their standards? I know Australia I just handed in my Canadian license and they gave me an Australian one.. ?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Are there driving tests for everyone or is a US/Canadian license meet their standards? I know Australia I just handed in my Canadian license and they gave me an Australian one.. ?


I think you need some additional information from Canada. LINK - Don't know if this link is current with the information.

Here is the complete list, but Canada has a asterisk by it... I would try handing in my Australian license as it will have no issues and no additional requirements.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends on the person doing the tests, but does your passport match your dl? If both are from canada, you wont have an issue.


----------

